# erneuter Unfall auf der Maas



## krauthi (15. August 2007)

soeben wurde im lokalradio berichtet  das  auf höhe lüttich  wieder ein Unfall auf der Maas geschehen sein muss   
es  schwimmt ein kilometerlanger oelteppich    auf der Maas  und vom verursacher keine spur

hoffe noch weitere info´s im net zu finden


----------



## Rute=Krumm (15. August 2007)

*AW: erneuter Unfall auf der Maas*

ach du ******* #d 
das ist ja zum :v  
ja wäre super wen jemand noch neue infos kriegt ......
ich schaue auch mal im net


----------



## Jogibär (15. August 2007)

*AW: erneuter Unfall auf der Maas*

... ich find nix im Netz. Auch auf der Seite von Rijkswaterstaad steht nix...
Welcher Sender war das denn??


----------



## krauthi (15. August 2007)

*AW: erneuter Unfall auf der Maas*

Antenne ac   dort kahm das eben in den regional nachrichten


----------



## hannes (15. August 2007)

*AW: erneuter Unfall auf der Maas*

News des BRF Ostbelgien/Eupen



> *Ölverschmutzung auf der Maas*
> 
> In der Maas ist eine größere Ölverschmutzung festgestellt worden. Zwischen einem Camping-Platz in Bas-Oha und der Stadt Huy hat sich nach Angaben der Behörden ein kilometerlanger Ölteppich gebildet. Zivilschutz und Feuerwehr versuchen seit der vergangenen Nacht, die Verschmutzung einzudämmen. Die Behörden erwägen den Einsatz von schwimmenden Öl-Barrieren. Der Verursacher der Umweltverschmutzung konnte noch nicht ermittelt werden.



http://www.brf.be/nachrichten


----------



## krauthi (15. August 2007)

*AW: erneuter Unfall auf der Maas*

*Ölverschmutzung auf der Maas*

In der Maas ist eine größere Ölverschmutzung festgestellt worden. Zwischen einem Camping-Platz in Bas-Oha und der Stadt Huy hat sich nach Angaben der Behörden ein kilometerlanger Ölteppich gebildet. Zivilschutz und Feuerwehr versuchen seit der vergangenen Nacht, die Verschmutzung einzudämmen. Die Behörden erwägen den Einsatz von schwimmenden Öl-Barrieren. Der Verursacher der Umweltverschmutzung konnte noch nicht ermittelt werden.


----------



## Justhon (15. August 2007)

*AW: erneuter Unfall auf der Maas*

Oh *******...nicht schon wieder.


Morgen fahren wir mit der Klasse einen Tag nach Lüttich, (-->französisch:r) vielleicht seh ich ja was...ich kann ja hier posten!


----------



## Roofblei (15. August 2007)

*AW: erneuter Unfall auf der Maas*

moin

Überall ist ein und der gleiche Bericht zu lesen,aber leider keine weiteren infos.

Hier der link von L1 ( limburgischer Lokalsender ) im internet zu lesenden bericht

http://www.l1.nl/L1NWS/archief/_rp_links2_expandElementId/1_1629462/_pid/links2



gruss


----------



## Justhon (16. August 2007)

*AW: erneuter Unfall auf der Maas*

Also...ich komm grad aus Liège wieder.
Konnte leider nichts erkennen, tut mir leid....#t


----------

